# RIP Ghost



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

With heavy hearts Cathy and I have lost our Ghost Thursday afternoon. We were very lucky to have had him in our lives although his life being shorten at the young age of 8 yrs old. he would have turned 9 in August. This morning I had spent some time with him in the yard giving him his morning exercise. A few hours later we came back out to let him have his afternoon exercise and found that he had passed away. Right now I think we are just shocked at this present time and know having heavy hearts that we will miss him terribly.


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

So sorry for your sudden loss  Ghost was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

Grief I'm so sorry. Had he been ill prior or was in that sudden?  How devastating.
________
Sue


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I am so very very sorry


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Sorry for your loss  Rip Ghost


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am so sorry for both of you

Our time with these powerful & loyal GSD is never long enough.

Ghost is a very handsome boy. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a beautiful boy


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. I hope your heart heals soon.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry to hear of the passing of Ghost. I've mentioned it before, that Ghost was one of my very favorite males. He had the eyes of 'an old soul' and beauty not easily matched. Many times I've lurked on your website just so I could see Ghost again. 

RIP Ghost, I hope to meet you someday when it's my turn to pass over the bridge.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. RIP Ghost. :halogsd:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Shocking and terrible. So very sorry for the sudden loss of Ghost. Run free, boy, run free.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

RIP Handsome Ghost


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know how badly it feels to lose one so suddenly. They do leave such big paw prints on our hearts. :hug: HUGS


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

:rip: Ghost.....sorry for your loss

Lee


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

First I want to thank you all for your warm thoughts as to or beloved Ghost. Cathy and I are just so shocked with his passing that it really hasn't sunken in yet. To answer any of your questions, Ghost would have been 9 years old in August and to your questions as to what happened to him, We are just not sure. He was fine this morning when we let him out of his run for his morning exercise. He was perfectly fine. We are just so ar awe over his passing. He will forever be in our hearts and will be missed terribly.


----------



## Debbieg (Jun 7, 2009)

Especially hard when we lose them so suddenly and unexpectedly. I am very sorry for your loss. :halogsd:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am terribly sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

:teary: So sorry for your loss, Chuck. Ghost was beautiful.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry for your loss. I am still very shocked at the sudden death of my Jackson, who was also 8 years old.
Sheilah


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

That is truly heartbreaking. My sincerest condolences. You now have a special guardian angel to watch over you and your family.:halogsd:
RIP Ghost!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

so sorry Chuck.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

RIP Ghost. My sincere condolences on your loss. My thoughts and prayers are w/ you and your wife.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for the loss of your beauty


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh how terrible for you, so sudden and unexpected. Ghost was one gorgeous boy, I am so sorry for your loss. :rip: precious boy, and run free.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss! It is so hard when you see it coming, but so much harder when it is sudden and unexpected! My heart goes out to you and your family!
RIP Ghost!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

what a beautiful boy, im so sorry for your loss


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. That is shocking. Your boy was a beauty.


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I"m so very sorry for your shocking loss. Run free, Ghost, you will be sorely missed.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Having lost one suddenly I know the heartache and I wish you and Cathy all peace and comfort. After the shock and grief wonderful memories will help sustain you both.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry on the loss of your beautiful Ghost.


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful dog, such a shock. May Ghost RIP.

Maria


----------

